# Squirrl Hunting: Is this Legal?



## FINALK (Dec 25, 2008)

Is hunting in your backyard for squirrels with a 1000 FPS 1 shot pellet gun 
Legal in minnesota?
All i know the bag limit in MN is 14 total


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

You have to look in the Minnesota hunting rules and regulations book.

If you don't have one, look online for the conservation officer in your area and give them a call.


----------



## FINALK (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks for your Post!


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

As far as I can tell, unless you live within city limits, it is perfectly legal. You would have to check the regulations, though.

Here is a link:
http://files.dnr.state.mn.us/rlp/regula ... l_regs.pdf
[/url]


----------



## sgtdeath66 (Mar 13, 2009)

in ohio its legal as long as your pellet or bb does not enter the neighbors property line. the best way to find out is go to the dnr's website of your state and send them an email


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Check local laws.


----------



## GrayBack (May 6, 2009)

If they are causing harm, kill them!


----------



## newtexas2006 (Nov 17, 2009)

If she is in your backyard not your neighbor and damaged your property, kill the them I don't think there is limit how many. If you are in the city limit just be more careful what beyond the range. In short, do it smart is do while no one around.


----------



## squirrelhunter98 (Nov 22, 2009)

I Dont know i live in NY but you should ask the EPA advisors in ur area :sniper:


----------

